
Virgin Galactic airborne again after 2 years - ChuckMcM
http://newatlas.com/virgin-galactic-captive-carry/45350/
======
ChuckMcM
I am really glad to see this ship flying again. I realize the suborbital stuff
doesn't have the pizzaz of the orbital rockets but it seems so much more
likely that I'll be able to do something like this than it does go up and
spend time on orbit.

